# Baby boys in NC



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

It will be a couple of weeks yet before these boys are ready to go to their new homes but I want to go ahead and start lining up some adopters. I have 11 males in this litter that I cannot keep. I want all babies to go in pairs or trios. The 4 remaining females are going to stay right here with me.

They turned 1 week old this morning.

As far as I can tell with their current markings I have:

White: 4
Hooded: 1
Dark Berkshire: 6

Some of these babies are going to be pink-eyes like dad but they're not open yet so don't know which ones. I also said dark because some look black and some look dark grey. Momma is a very dark brown almost black and dad is cream hooded so until the fur comes in fully I can't say for sure on color. In the picture of the two hooded babies the male is the lighter colored one.

I live in the Piedmont triad area of NC, and I am willing to travel up to 4 hours to meet potential adopters. If you are interested in any of my boys please send me a message or reply here.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Awe!!! They are so cute and adorable! 

Wish I could take another one right now.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

I would love to have a few boys around but that's in the future also you are to far from me , hope you find some great homes for them


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

I hope so too. I can't keep the boys and don't have a second cage.


----------



## Captaincliche (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm close but I'm saving up for (proper cages)


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Well these babies won't be ready to go home for another 4-5 weeks. Think you might be ready by then?


----------



## Captaincliche (Mar 9, 2016)

InuLing said:


> Well these babies won't be ready to go home for another 4-5 weeks. Think you might be ready by then?


No I need to save up till I have enough for a cage for young rats and an adult cage. But you are really close so maybe in a few month if you have a llitter I can adopt.


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

Update and correction. Now that more fur has come in I can see that one of the white males is cream hooded and another is either a cream Berkshire or self. Not sure which yet.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Captaincliche said:


> No I need to save up till I have enough for a cage for young rats and an adult cage. But you are really close so maybe in a few month if you have a llitter I can adopt.


You don't need two cages. Younger rats im my opinion should need a larger cage because they are so active even though they are smaller.


----------



## RattieMomma84 (Mar 7, 2016)

You have such cute ratties! My fiance and I are in Knoxville, and may be interested. We just lost one of our two boys and the other one isn't doing so well either (both are/were 3 year old pet store rats that we adopted from a neighbor back in August). If we are ready when they are, we would want two boys, one for each of us. Of course we would keep them together so they can be bonded, but we worry about having a third during out of cage time.


----------



## cpiel (Mar 27, 2016)

do you still have any of these babies available ?


----------



## snugglesmacks (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey, I'm nearby and looking for a young pair. If you have another litter, please let me know.


----------

